# 2c-b



## Donaldduck666 (Jan 6, 2023)

Anyone done or got an up to date 2c-b synthesis using NaBH4/cucl2


----------



## G.Patton

I think synthesis way similar as for amphetamine with NaBH4/CuCl2.


----------



## Donaldduck666

G.Patton said:


> I think synthesis way similar as for amphetamine with NaBH4/CuCl2.



G.PattonSame scale/ratio etc as well


----------



## G.Patton

Donaldduck666 said:


> Same scale/ratio etc as well



Donaldduck666I've never tried this way for 2c-b, you can count reagents in the same molar ratio. Look at Lab FAQ how to do it.


----------



## Donaldduck666

Donaldduck666 said:


> Same scale/ratio etc as well



Donaldduck666Also does anything need substituting or replaced from the amphetamine synthesis during the steps to get to 2c-h in the the 2c-b synthesis


----------



## Donaldduck666

G.Patton said:


> I've never tried this way for 2c-b, you can count reagents in the same molar ratio. Look at Lab FAQ how to do it.



G.PattonDoes anything need substituting or replaced from the amphetamine synthesis during the steps to get to 2c-h in the the 2c-b synthesis


----------



## G.Patton

Donaldduck666 said:


> Does anything need substituting or replaced from the amphetamine synthesis during the steps to get to 2c-h in the the 2c-b synthesis



Donaldduck666Of course you need.
Syntheses of 2C-phenylethylamines


----------

